# صلاه قبل النوم لام الغلابه



## mera22 (8 يوليو 2011)

*صلاة قبل النوم لام الغـلابة

يارب مالى غيرك ابات واصحى على خيرك لاتنسنى برحمتك ولا تحوجنى لحد غيرك

احط جنبى اليمين اتشفع بالملاك ميخائيل
احط جنى الشمال اتشفع بالملاك غبريال
واحط راسى والملائكة حواليا حراسى
واحط ظهرى واتوكل على ربى


تصبحــو ع نــور أم النــــــــور​*


----------

